# Kandy Paint



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

My screen name is Kandypaint, only cause I have had 3 of my cars painted in Kandy. I know nothing about mixing or spraying paint. With that said I have a really dumb question to ask somebody with Kandy painting experience, cause I don't. Here goes:

- I have a bottle of Kandy Brandywine concentrate from my last paint job. A friend of mines wants to buy it, long story short. Can you mix HOK concentrate with other paints to enhance it. (PPG, DUPONT, NASON etc.)

Thanks for any info recieved. :wave:


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2006)

yes , you can mix HOK conc. with other brands, works great in PPG DBC500.....


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Mar 13 2006, 05:36 PM~5040564
> *yes , you can mix HOK conc. with other brands, works great in PPG DBC500.....
> *


Ok lets not forget I dumd founded when it come to paint what is DBC500?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

dbc500 is just a clear coat, or a carrier if you will. your concentrate must be mixed with a clear of some sort, or also into premixed brandywine kandy. you would not mix it with regular paint.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2006)

DBC500 is a color blender made by PPG, it is like a dry clear, that uses only reducer and no hardner.....you add your Kandy conc. to it ....makes your conc. sprayable....


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Mar 13 2006, 04:03 PM~5040708
> *DBC500 is a color blender made by PPG, it is like a dry clear, that uses only reducer and no hardner.....you add your Kandy conc. to it ....makes your conc. sprayable....
> *


You MUST use hardener DX57 when using dbc500 as an intercoat or it will wrinkle!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2006)

never had a problem with it wrinkling,herd that before ...guess ive jus been lucky...


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

This is not a dumb question at all.....There is nothing wrong with wanting to know something new.

and you have allready reaceved some great responces :thumbsup:

I just wanted to say that you can mix candy concentrates to metalic or pearl basecoat and change or enhance it's color.

Metalics and pearl bases are made with a large percent of binding clear, making them simi-transperent......they have to be in order for the pearls and metalics to show through.......adding candy concentrate to them will tone down the metalics and pearls, but highten the color or change it.

The best use for concentrates is still with other candies or clear though.


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

Dang I sure thank everybody for all the info is well needed time to get sum clear now and get my door jams and trunk done. I was going to sell..... it not now :biggrin:


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Mar 13 2006, 09:59 PM~5042086
> *This is not a dumb question at all.....There is nothing wrong with wanting to know something new.
> 
> and you have allready reaceved some great responces :thumbsup:
> ...


Thanks I did see a pearl that i did like; might shot a test panel w/ the concentrate over the pearl to see what it looks like, any suggestions on a good pearl base for HOK brandywine concentrate


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

I don't like using pearls under candy only because it can be kind of subtle compared to using flakes or straight silver metallic

but if you're going to do it, then use a bright pearl like silver....

TIP....if you use a bright red as your base followed by silver or white pearl, then red candy, you will get a very deep looking dark red candy.


----------



## 86camaroman (Dec 9, 2005)

i use dbc500 with candy and have never had it wrinkle either and i dont use any hardner and the ppg guys never even mentioned a hardner to me before


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

For the extra couple bucks for the dx57,I won't risk ruining a $4-6000 candy paint job.


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

Let me get this straight...... I can use the KS-12 silver metallic sealer as a base and spray the clear w/ the koncentrate over it.....then the kandy paint....then top clear it. If I wanted airbrushing/ghost patterns/murals done when in the stage is the best time to do it.


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

What color is KS-12 METALLIC PRIMER/SEALER.....IS IT THE SAME COLOR AS THE KS-212 SILVER METALLIC PRIMER/SEALER?


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

:dunno: :dunno: :worship: :worship:


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Mar 14 2006, 11:16 AM~5046195
> *For the extra couple bucks for the dx57,I won't risk ruining a $4-6000 candy paint job.
> *



If you have had it wrinkle on you maybe it was something else that caused it, I have never heard of that nor had a problem like that. Maybe flash times were off a little and the reducer was not out of one of your coats and when you came back over it again that caused it to wrinkle. PPG spends millions testing, dbc 500 was made to use as a color blender or carrier. If not having hardner caused dbc500 to wrinkle seems they would have run in to that problem in the lab... Just my opinion. Not talking shit.. :biggrin:


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

ok thanks no hardener will be used in the kandy koncentrate; just the clear and reducer.


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

I've never used the catylist eather, but it would't hurt anything if you did.....

Maybe the product was at a defrent tempiture then the serface of what was being sprayed.......I've had problems with that, with some bases.


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

How much concentrate & clear will be needed to do my door jams/under hood/under trunk/wheel well?


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

one 8 oz bottle of concentrate will mix into a half gallen of clear, and that should do you.


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Mar 16 2006, 04:09 PM~5061043
> *I've never used the catylist eather, but it would't hurt anything if you did.....
> 
> Maybe the product was at a defrent tempiture then the serface of what was being sprayed.......I've had problems with that, with some bases.
> *


How much koncentrate/reducer/clear would I need to do my door jams/under hood & trunk, and my wheel wells....... if I got some koncentrate left over could I add it to the Kandy paint itself


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Mar 17 2006, 10:48 PM~5070990
> *one 8 oz bottle of concentrate will mix into a half gallen of clear, and that should do you.
> *


Thanxs........ Mi Estilo CC.... :thumbsup: .....good looking out


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## tofnlow (Nov 14, 2004)

i use dbc500 almost every day for blend jobs and stuff and have never had it wrinkle. ive never added hardner to it neither nor does it say anywhere in the msds sheet about a hardner or a mixing ratio with hardner. question tho what will get more color depth putting koncentrate in dbc 500 or in clear? ive only sprayed it in dbc500 cuz of cost


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tofnlow_@Mar 25 2006, 12:15 PM~5118014
> *i use dbc500 almost every day for blend jobs and stuff and have never had it wrinkle. ive never added hardner to it neither nor does it say anywhere in the msds sheet about a hardner or a mixing ratio with hardner. question tho what will get more color depth putting koncentrate in dbc 500 or in clear? ive only sprayed it in dbc500 cuz of cost
> *


Good question, Alsa told me that their kk could be mixed in with top coat clear but I did not have balls enough to try it. Wonder how it would work with a couple coats of dbc then a couple of topcoat followed by clear top coat??? Mi Estillo will answer this one :thumbsup:


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Feb 25 2006, 05:16 PM~4927371
> *Using Candy concentrates is the easiest, and less expensive way of doing a candy job.......but
> 
> Problems in quality begin with what type of clear the concentrate is being mixed into and how it's being mixed.
> ...



But it doesn't make a "HUGE" defrence, and inless you have 2 defrent cars side by side, one done in clear and one done in intercoat, It's hard to tell. But yes, if mixed the same and sprayed the same, topcoat clear will be thicker then intercoat, and thus have slightly more depth to it.


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Mar 17 2006, 10:48 PM~5070990
> *one 8 oz bottle of concentrate will mix into a half gallen of clear, and that should do you.
> *


Man I thanks for all the info; how much reducer (what kind) is needed? Can I use PPG reducer too? Do you know the mixing ratio?


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2006)

in all reality, why would you want to buy another brand of clear??

HOK clear can be bought for around $100 a gallon, without any kind of doubt you already know its compatable, its made to be mixed together.


So why save $20-$30 and even take a small risk, why not just buy the exact clear that is was intended to be mixed in???


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

hok klear smells nasty, real nasty


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 8 2006, 12:32 AM~5200628
> *in all reality, why would you want to buy another brand of clear??
> 
> HOK clear can be bought for around $100 a gallon, without any kind of doubt you already know its compatable, its made to be mixed together.
> ...


Are you talkin about the dbc 500 intercoat clear or the top coat clear?


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 8 2006, 12:35 AM~5200650
> *hok klear smells nasty, real nasty
> *


Yeah it really does
:barf: :barf:


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandypaint_@Apr 8 2006, 08:25 AM~5201475
> *Are you talkin about the dbc 500 intercoat clear or the top coat clear?
> *



Im just talking in general, why dont you just use all HOK products from the bare metal to the final clear.


Why take chances. Just use everything from the same company and play it safe.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 7 2006, 11:35 PM~5200650
> *hok klear smells nasty, real nasty
> *



yeah, its dont taste too good either. 





:barf: :barf: :ugh: :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

yeah that is good idea, they were just givin me, experiences that they have using kandy concentrates with other products, and it seem that ppg make a pretty good intercoat clear too.


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Mar 17 2006, 10:48 PM~5070990
> *one 8 oz bottle of concentrate will mix into a half gallen of clear, and that should do you.
> *


The shipping department made a shiiping error with my address and shipped out (2) 8oz bottles, i'm not going to sell it any good idea what i can use the oter bottle for. Maybe like the dash or somthing.


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

What is the difference in UK-01 Kandy Brandywine & KBC-01 Brandywine (Basecoat)?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

uk is kandy, kbc is not


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 20 2006, 10:42 PM~5282678
> *uk is kandy, kbc is not
> *


so basiclly.... it's like a basecoat/clearcoat paintjob


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Exactly.........still looks hot though


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

If I apply 2 coats of the Metallic Primer Sealer; how long do I have to spray the Kandy Concentrate & Intercoat Klear. Meaning can I spray the sealer and come back a week later and spray the concentrate.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

ummm, why would you do that?

if you absolutely have to do that, scuff it with a scotch brite pad before doing the kandy

actually, the sealer wont do it "sealing" job unless you paint within about an hour.

but i guess you could still scuff it, just dont screw up the metallics


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

oh ok thats I think I will just wait until I am ready to do it all at once


----------



## CadyRidah (Nov 12, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Mar 13 2006, 05:42 PM~5042024
> *You MUST use hardener DX57 when using dbc500 as an intercoat or it will wrinkle!
> *


Let me clear this up. Here are the tech sheets for DBU/DBC500. No where does it say you need to use DX57. It doesn't mention it at all. DX57 is a basecoat activator. For DBU/DBC500 you either use a reactive reducer with DBU or regular reducer with DBC.
http://www.ppg.com/refinishftpsite/docs/P-...lor_Blender.pdf


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadyRidah_@May 1 2006, 08:21 AM~5347913
> *Let me clear this up. Here are the tech sheets for DBU/DBC500. No where does it say you need to use DX57. It doesn't mention it at all. DX57 is a basecoat activator. For DBU/DBC500 you either use a reactive reducer with DBU or regular reducer with DBC.
> http://www.ppg.com/refinishftpsite/docs/P-...lor_Blender.pdf
> *


yeah thats right; I used the House of Kolors Intercoat Klear w/ a fast reducer, came out marvelous


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

Can I add flake after I lay down the Metallic Silver Base:

Like this:

Spray on the Siliver;
then Flakes w/ the intercoat clear;
then Kandy Koncentrate w/ intercoat clear
and maybe 2 coat of top coat clear

Not flaking out the entire car just the firewall, maybe the under trunk, hood, jams, block


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

^^^^^^^^^

yup


----------



## tofnlow (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandypaint_@May 14 2006, 07:05 AM~5425999
> *Can I add flake after I lay down the Metallic Silver Base:
> 
> Like this:
> ...


why not just put the flake in with the KK :dunno: less coats the better


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tofnlow_@May 14 2006, 12:39 PM~5426550
> *why not just put the flake in with the KK :dunno: less coats the better
> *


OK is that possible cause it sounds good to me


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

yes, its possible

just make sure you put it only in the first few coats of kandy, and shoot a couple of coats of kandy on top of that to "bury" it.

that being said, i would rather do it in the intercoat, that way i know it has plenty of paint on top of it, so i wouldnt have to worry about the flake coming thru when wet sanding it


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

thanks good looking out


----------

